# Advice on Clothes!



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi !!

I would be coming to Barcelona in August for my masters for an year and was wondering what sort of winter/summer clothes should i bring. 


Hoping you guys could help me out! 

Cheers!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vaibhav said:


> Hi !!
> 
> I would be coming to Barcelona in August for my masters for an year and was wondering what sort of winter/summer clothes should i bring.
> 
> ...



Shorts, tee-shirts, swimmers, sandals.......... maybe a jumper for the evenings, but unlikely. The winter you'll need warm clothes, jumpers, trousers, warm socks, boots, coats, hats, scarfs

Jo xxx


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

jojo said:


> Shorts, tee-shirts, swimmers, sandals.......... maybe a jumper for the evenings, but unlikely
> 
> Jo xxx



Awesome! And for winters?

I read on tourist blogs that people wore pullovers in Jan..


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hehh Jo, did you miss that - he/she is coming for a whole year - not just the month of August??!! 

As Jo says, you will need your summer clothes - whatever you are comfortable with at home but you will also need a lot of winter clothes - coats, socks, boots, sweaters, scarf, gloves. It can be cold and wet. 

Many houses in Spain are not well insulated or heated for the cold winters, so you should have some cosy clothes for indoors, too - sweaters, fleeces and slippers.


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

dont wear flip flops, a hawaiian shirt, one of those dumb white tourist hats with a brim that goes all the way around, and tacky 80s style sunglasses with the string attached to them. Wearing that in Barcelona will get you robbed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

009 said:


> dont wear flip flops, a hawaiian shirt, one of those dumb white tourist hats with a brim that goes all the way around, and tacky 80s style sunglasses with the string attached to them. Wearing that in Barcelona will get you robbed


You are on another planet. I havent a clue what you're talking about

Jo xx


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

jojo said:


> You are on another planet. I havent a clue what you're talking about
> 
> Jo xx


I guess you havent seen many american tourists


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

009 said:


> dont wear flip flops, a hawaiian shirt, one of those dumb white tourist hats with a brim that goes all the way around, and tacky 80s style sunglasses with the string attached to them. Wearing that in Barcelona will get you robbed



Hahahaha! 

i am not planning to wear any of them !


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

brocher said:


> As Jo says, you will need your summer clothes - whatever you are comfortable with at home but you will also need a lot of winter clothes - coats, socks, boots, sweaters, scarf, gloves. It can be cold and wet.



How cold exactly?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

vaibhav said:


> How cold exactly?


This might help:
Barcelona Weather - Barcelona, Province of Barcelona Forecast - TripAdvisor
In Fahrenheit, but you can click it to Celsius if you prefer.


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

Solwriter said:


> This might help:
> Barcelona Weather - Barcelona, Province of Barcelona Forecast - TripAdvisor
> In Fahrenheit, but you can click it to Celsius if you prefer.


Thanks for the link. But to put it in other words, Does it snow? 
( Sorry but i have no clue about the weather and just wanna make sure i bring the right clothes)


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

vaibhav said:


> Thanks for the link. But to put it in other words, Does it snow?
> ( Sorry but i have no clue about the weather and just wanna make sure i bring the right clothes)


Sorry, I live in Granada, so I can't tell you with any certainty whether it is going to snow in Barcelona or not.
But going by what we see on the TV each year, I would say it's very likely. 
But maybe someone from Barcelona will be along later to describe it in more chilly detail.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vaibhav said:


> Thanks for the link. But to put it in other words, Does it snow?
> ( Sorry but i have no clue about the weather and just wanna make sure i bring the right clothes)


yes it has been known to snow in Barcelona - but not much & not for long 

which is why this made worldwide news

Barcelona hit with heaviest snowfall in 25 years - Telegraph


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Clothes are pretty cheap here, you don't have to bring everything with you.

But if you do have a warm winter coat, bring it - you will definitely need it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Clothes are pretty cheap here, you don't have to bring everything with you.
> 
> But if you do have a warm winter coat, bring it - you will definitely need it!


I totally go along with that - even if it doesn't snow it can get pretty chilly at night/early in the morning


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Clothes are pretty cheap here, you don't have to bring everything with you.
> 
> But if you do have a warm winter coat, bring it - you will definitely need it!


Something I have noticed about winter coats here is that usually they are a lot warmer than their UK equivalent (and the same _might_ apply to their Indian equivalent).
It seems that the Spanish hate feeling cold and wrap up (some would say over wrap up) accordingly. 
So it might be better to buy a winter coat here.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> Something I have noticed about winter coats here is that usually they are a lot warmer than their UK equivalent (and the same _might_ apply to their Indian equivalent).
> It seems that the Spanish hate feeling cold and wrap up (some would say over wrap up) accordingly.
> So it might be better to buy a winter coat here.


Do they still wear what I call 'sleeping bag coats' in Spain? I bought one when I lived in Granada and it definitely kept out the cold! Indeed, the Spanish reach for their scarves and hats when the temperature goes below 20C


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Do they still wear what I call 'sleeping bag coats' in Spain? I bought one when I lived in Granada and it definitely kept out the cold! Indeed, *the Spanish reach for their scarves and hats when the temperature goes below 20C *


so do I


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Clemmie00 said:


> Do they still wear what I call 'sleeping bag coats' in Spain? I bought one when I lived in Granada and it definitely kept out the cold! Indeed, the Spanish reach for their scarves and hats when the temperature goes below 20C


Yes they do 
And the first year we moved to Granada, I bought a suede coat - top fashion style at the time, slim fit and lovely furry hood and still looks good now.... but it had a quilted lining...throughout!
I've never seen anything like it in the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The houses are cold in the winter in Spain. I have a friend over there who wears a big warm hoodie with a hot water bottle tucked inside it. You'll need warm socks and slippers and jumpers indoors. There are often days when its actually warmer outside. I often used to go and sit outside just to warm up!

Jo xxx


----------

